# Etching fun!



## jayhay (Sep 19, 2012)

So a friend and I (RoanRoks29, new here on the forum) had some fun with etching, and cocktails. Per Dave's instructions, we cleaned, sanded with 600 automotive sandpaper, re-cleaned and gave our knives a swim in enchant. We added our own step here and there in the form of a libation. We ended up having a few too many and started to dip almost everything in hands reach; just to see result on different steels. We both have a knack for experimenting, and don't mind learning by trial and error. So, for your pleasure, here are a few pics of the before and after. We mixed the etchant a lil milder than reccommended, 2:1 etchant to vinegar, to give us more working time. And we did do it inside, but all the window and doors were open and the fumes were totally fine. 

In all, it was a great makeover that gave the blades a nice freshen-up. The damascus patterns are vibrant and have depth again. Originally I was not going to try the ink patterned Katsumi at the bottom of the second pic, or the iron cladded Tojiro petty. But the dunk became addicting and they ended up going for a swim, and I'm glad they did. I think the Katsumi came out the best of all the knives. The interesting thing about the Tojiro is the iron cladding didn't really react to the etchant, only the white steel core. Anyone qurious about etching should give it a go. It was a fun and informative project that was relatively easy. Having a friend and a beer helps too :thumbsup:

Kasumi gyuto, Dojo nakiri, Shun chefs unetched 






Tojiro ITK petty, Kasumi, Dojo, Shun, Katsumi etched

























And Roan's ugly mug :wink:


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice


----------



## TB_London (Sep 19, 2012)

That Dojo Nakiri is crazy thin. Nice work with the etching


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 19, 2012)

neat!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Sep 19, 2012)

That Katsumi turned out fantastic. Looks like you had a good time.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Sep 20, 2012)

Looks like a successful little experiment.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Sep 20, 2012)

Good thing no one got confused and started to drink the etchant


----------



## jayhay (Sep 20, 2012)

That Dojo nakiri is one of my all time fav knives. Super thin, sharp and holds an edge very well. Truly a fantastic knife for the money. 

And I too am glad we didn't drink the etchant lol.


----------



## jayhay (Sep 20, 2012)

Here are a few more pics. This is my buddy's knife that he got from Indian Etsy knife maker. It was cheap, made from 1085 and hardened around 50 from what I was told. Came totally blunt rougher than hell, seemed like more of an odd decorative piece than a could-be working knife. It's been feverishly thinned all over (still needs more) and he just cut some bevels on it. It was etched twice and sanded up to 2000 grit. Lots of work on his part. Done for learning purposes, and enjoyment at first lol. I think it looks nice, and it grew on me after seeing him beat it into submission.

After many sharpening and thinning sessions





Beveled, sharp and ready for re-etching





Re-etched twice and cleaned up


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 21, 2012)

Wow! Those look great! And I really like your setup for dunking the knives in the etchant.


----------



## jayhay (Sep 21, 2012)

Haha, thanks Lucretia. Simple but functional.


----------



## RoanRoks29 (Sep 25, 2012)

Cutty Sharp said:


> Good thing no one got confused and started to drink the etchant



I am surprised actually , after we were done we put it in a old crow bottle hahaha!! All in all was a safe and successful experiment!!


----------



## jayhay (Sep 25, 2012)

Don't forget to mention the bottle is marked with XXX's and skull and crossbones


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 25, 2012)

As my Dad always says, "It'll put hair on your chest"


----------



## Justin0505 (Dec 6, 2012)

I lost track of the tutorial thread that started this, but just found it again and then the link to this thread. I know I'm late to the party, but great thread! Nice work on the etching and thanks for showing that this isn't a daunting as some many initially think it is.


----------



## rdm_magic (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks fantastic!


----------

